# Session work - is it a living



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any session players here? (studio) I wonder how much work there is out there in Canada for session players. Is it enough of a workload to make a living or is it strictly a sideline venture.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

From what I understand, my brother, Steamco Kev, is about the #2 on call bassist for Winnipeg. Does commercial work, indy acts, and various stuff in multiple genres - he does rock anything short of all out metal (any kind of pop music really) but is also a very accomplished jazz player. It must suck being behind Spider Sinnaeve (Streetheart, Red Rider, Tom Cochrane, and many other 'name' acts, Spider's a real nice guy) on the list  I haven't had this discussion with him in a couple of years but, no he could *definitely not* make a living at it *in his market.* And he's been doing it since the early '90's. He would have had a greater % of his income from it 10+ years ago, we know what's happened/happening with the music industry.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

With the advent of home recording studios it has become easier to get access to A-list folks. Just send them a master, get them to cut a few tracks and then cut and paste in the production studio. More work for the few at or near the top.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I would think that its almost impossible in Canada unless you are in major cities(Montreal,Toronto,Vancouver) I had a good friend of mine who played with different artists in Montreal for 10 years and came back home telling me its a freekin jungle out there.You need connections and the right attitude to make it in the studio he claims.Cant see it getting any better in the future.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any session players here? (studio) I wonder how much work there is out there in Canada for session players. Is it enough of a workload to make a living or is it strictly a sideline venture.


Geez, I hope your not thinking of shutting down this great "Forum" and hitting the road.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Jimmy Page didn't make much as a session guitarist...in 1965...after the Yardbirds...but before Led Zeppelin...he put in 3 hours of work on Donovan's "Mellow Yellow" and was paid only 13 pounds...

Jimmy Page Joins Donovan On Stage In London | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think a good case in point was mentioned above...unless you are in the mecca's, forget it...but even then you need the reputation and connections...phil-x builds his career on session, but he's got to live in LA in order to do it (example only)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> Geez, I hope your not thinking of shutting down this great "Forum" and hitting the road.


Strictly a curiosity type thing. My talent level would not get me a lot of work. In fact mostly likely, none.


----------

